# Kirk& kims mods to 25rss



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I am new to this forum but would like to list the mods we have done to our outback.
1. reverse door under stove
2. reroute plumbing that comes from under refer, follow refer wall to outside wall and reverse drain pipes under sink and relocate auto vent along outside wall. this opens up storage for pots and pans, opens up storage under the sink. 
3. cut-in new outside storage under refer, cut between refer and floor and install 12 by14 hatch, install wall just behind wheel well step-up, this get you a new storage compartment aprox.16 deep by 25 wide.
4.install 3600 watt generator, THIS SHOULD ONLY BE DONE BY SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO WORK WITH SHEET METAL, remove 12x24 hatch in front below wardrobe closet. cut-in new hatch opening 16x24- order hatch for weekend worrior. using dremmel tool cut inside wall of closet, relocate wall support to inside trailer. cutout floor to aprox. 18x16 centered on hatch. install 2- 2x6 laying flat on floor even with outside door opening. install sheet metal pieces on 2x6 through floor opening on all sides, use plenty of silicon to seal. install new sheet metal box 16h x17d x24l. it will fit just below drawer on top of blocks and almost to back wall wardrobe, insulate inside and outside of box using fiberglass duct liner. if done right you should be ready to install Generac impluse 3600 generator. remove exhaust muffler, remove bracket and propane reg. put generator in and bolt through 2x6 and floor, reinstall muffler and relocate reg to side of box. Install inverter on top of box behind drawer,locate remote start in panel face below drawer, install 30 amp weather proof RV outlet in lower outside panel next to step. 
install exhaust pipe under trailer across to opposite side between shower and bike door-use 1 inch pipe with 3 hangers fastened to cross support. install sheet metal under generator floor opening to frame and outside skirting- keep 6inch exhaust air opening just before step frame, insulate all sheet metal with duct liner, also this has to be removeable for maintance of generator. this set-up is very quiet and has enough power to run A/C and micro wave.
5. install 4-65 watt solar panels and wiring to batteries
6. installed fishing pole holders and went fishing in the seirras

thanks for the other mods listed in these posts and I may do some more.
P.S. we also have crushed duct syndrome


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW! Those are serious mods! You sound like a person on a mission to camp. I like the generator mod. How much noise does it create inside?


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Man, After reading those mods, I'm gonna go lie down, All of sudden, I feel tired.







Just kidding Sounds like you might work in the HVAC industry. Great mods
Wood


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, you really go all out... The generator mod sounds impressive, any pictures?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Are there any mod awards that can be given out??? You should definately receive one.









Great job!!

Thor


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Dang!! and I thought I did something building a bike rack out of PVC piping LOL!!! thats alot of work , congrats!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> Dang!! and I thought I did something building a bike rack out of PVC piping LOL!!!


I really would like to see that. Any pics??

Thor


----------

